# Alcohol Licence



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

If I want to get an alcohol licence in Dubai, but residence visa is from Abu Dhabi, does anyone know what the procedure is ? I live in Dubai.

Obviously theres an NOC involved.....


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

cautious_mover said:


> If I want to get an alcohol licence in Dubai, but residence visa is from Abu Dhabi, does anyone know what the procedure is ? I live in Dubai.
> 
> Obviously theres an NOC involved.....


Same procedure as within the emirate that issued residence visa I guess. But don't know if it's possible with a mismatch between home and visa. Go to MMI or A&E with copy of tenancy contract, phone or DEWA bill to prove where you live. Maybe ...


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

bonk said:


> Same procedure as within the emirate that issued residence visa I guess. But don't know if it's possible with a mismatch between home and visa. Go to MMI or A&E with copy of tenancy contract, phone or DEWA bill to prove where you live. Maybe ...


Yeah I might just try that. I have the NOC already...

Baracuda and Al Hamra Cellar in RAK are both closed for the duration of Ramadan...anyone else know of any stores open ?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I didn't think you could get an alcohol license if you're a resident of any emirate but Dubai?

I know that MMI in Abu don't request it for purchases and used to (though not sure if they still do) not charge tax (tax is Dubai only) on all purchases too.


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

cautious_mover said:


> Yeah I might just try that. I have the NOC already...
> 
> Baracuda and Al Hamra Cellar in RAK are both closed for the duration of Ramadan...anyone else know of any stores open ?


I thought MMI and A&E were open during Ramadan?


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> I didn't think you could get an alcohol license if you're a resident of any emirate but Dubai?


That's what I thought too, but hopefully CM will let us know what happens when s/he finds out


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

I have never been to the stores in Dubai. Only in RAK.

When I feel spirited I might pop over to Festival City and check it out....


----------



## desres (Oct 31, 2009)

cautious_mover said:


> Yeah I might just try that. I have the NOC already...
> 
> Baracuda and Al Hamra Cellar in RAK are both closed for the duration of Ramadan...anyone else know of any stores open ?


There is a new set up where you can order online & it gets delivered to you from R.A.K the limit you have to order is quite high but its o.k. if a few want to share 
have company name & mobile no if anyone needs it .. prices same as baracuda 

Baracuda CLOSED all Ramadan went the other day


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

cautious_mover said:


> If I want to get an alcohol licence in Dubai, but residence visa is from Abu Dhabi, does anyone know what the procedure is ? I live in Dubai.
> 
> Obviously theres an NOC involved.....


You will also need an NOC from Abu Dhabi Police, which confirms that you have not been issued with an alcohol license in Abu Dhabi. Once you have this, you can then go down to MMI and submit your application, with other requested documents.

Note that of late, they have randomly been asking people to obtain an official confirmation from their embassy that they are not Muslims. I'd imagine that they are more likely to ask for this if you have a Muslim-sounding name.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

bonk said:


> I thought MMI and A&E were open during Ramadan?


They are.
-


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

bonk said:


> I thought MMI and A&E were open during Ramadan?


They are except fridays


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

desres said:


> There is a new set up where you can order online & it gets delivered to you from R.A.K the limit you have to order is quite high but its o.k. if a few want to share
> have company name & mobile no if anyone needs it .. prices same as baracuda
> 
> Baracuda CLOSED all Ramadan went the other day


PM sent for details !! Thanks !


----------



## desres (Oct 31, 2009)

cautious_mover said:


> PM sent for details !! Thanks !


Have PM reply .. let me know


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

Looks good !!! I have sent to a few guys here also.... Will let you know. Thanks !

.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

FYI: A+E opening hours during Ramadan

Saturday - Thursday 10.00am to 9.00pm

Friday 7.30pm to 9.00pm (Jumeirah, Bur Dubai, Arabian Ranches & Marina branches only)
-


----------



## chrish2010 (Aug 17, 2010)

Where is there an A&E near to Marina?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

chrish2010 said:


> Where is there an A&E near to Marina?


African + Eastern, Middle East, Dubai, Abu Dhabi, Oman, Alcohol Distribution

-


----------



## chrish2010 (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi,

I'm from UK, living in Dubai, have residency VISA. What do I have to do to get an alcohol license and how much is it? What's the first steps please? 

Cheers,

Chris.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

chrish2010 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm from UK, living in Dubai, have residency VISA. What do I have to do to get an alcohol license and how much is it? What's the first steps please?
> 
> ...


Go to MMI or an A&E and collect a form as the first step.
The form has all the info you need about Docs, photos and costs.

http://www.mmidubai.com/obtain_licence/


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

does anyone know the cost of acquiring an alcohol license here in dubai?


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

newbie913 said:


> does anyone know the cost of acquiring an alcohol license here in dubai?


160 dhs.


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

160 AED...and then you get part of it back in either whine or some spirits...


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

sweeet

do i need NOC from my dad who is my sponsor grrr


----------



## yum (Sep 2, 2010)

*alcohol license*

Dear Cautious One:

You need to get a police clearance from Abu Dhabi and submit it to the store where you wish to purchase the liquor together with a copy of your passport, visa page, NOC from your employer and tenancy contract for your home.

Hope this helps.

Cheers!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

newbie913 said:


> sweeet
> 
> do i need NOC from my dad who is my sponsor grrr


Hahahaha yes you will


----------



## yum (Sep 2, 2010)

yes, you will be needing that NOC from your Dad, so i suggest you start being kind to Daddy, ya?


----------



## yum (Sep 2, 2010)

thought it's supposed to be 'dry' during Ramadan no? well, at least while the sun is up....i know bars are allowed to open starting 7:30 pm until around 3....but liquor stores? errr....kinda illogical :|


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

yum said:


> thought it's supposed to be 'dry' during Ramadan no? well, at least while the sun is up....i know bars are allowed to open starting 7:30 pm until around 3....but liquor stores? errr....kinda illogical :|


Makes sense to me ... After all, supermarkets are open for groceries even though restaurants aren't (mostly).


----------



## yum (Sep 2, 2010)

Maz25 said:


> You will also need an NOC from Abu Dhabi Police, which confirms that you have not been issued with an alcohol license in Abu Dhabi. Once you have this, you can then go down to MMI and submit your application, with other requested documents.
> 
> Note that of late, they have randomly been asking people to obtain an official confirmation from their embassy that they are not Muslims. I'd imagine that they are more likely to ask for this if you have a Muslim-sounding name.



the NOC from Abu Dhabi police is the same as the Police clearance, i think. Cause when i filed for my license, there's another client with the same problem (he's working in Abu Dhabi and living in Dubai) and they told him to just get a Police Clearance.

Confirmation they they are non Muslims? goodness, what's the world coming to?


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

yum said:


> yes, you will be needing that NOC from your Dad, so i suggest you start being kind to Daddy, ya?


Haha I need his NO for pretty much everything. Surprised fitness first didn’t ask me for it!! Yes he is defo gonna have an objection to me having an alcohol license lol so there goes that!!


----------



## yum (Sep 2, 2010)

newbie913 said:


> Haha I need his NO for pretty much everything. Surprised fitness first didn’t ask me for it!! Yes he is defo gonna have an objection to me having an alcohol license lol so there goes that!!


You're also with Fitness First? Hubby enrolled me there, been rebelling about it!


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

yum said:


> You're also with Fitness First? Hubby enrolled me there, been rebelling about it!


Yes hun i am. Which branch do u use? I usually do only classes and go to DIFC or burjuman centre (mainly for a swim)


----------



## illawarrior (Aug 16, 2010)

*alcohol*



bonk said:


> Same procedure as within the emirate that issued residence visa I guess. But don't know if it's possible with a mismatch between home and visa. Go to MMI or A&E with copy of tenancy contract, phone or DEWA bill to prove where you live. Maybe ...


I have been reading various threads on this forum but have not yet relocated ... is still "under negotiation".

What is a NOC?

I have gleaned that to buy alcohol, other than at a bar or restaurant, one must have a licence. Is such a licence a formality for expats?? how much does such a licence cost?

How readily available is alcohol? I seem to be hearing stories that one has to cross a border into the next state to buy booze? Alternately, I have heard it is possible to order on line and have it delivered, subject to sufficient quantity. How much is "sufficient"?

How expensive is alcohol over there? What brands are available? Could I get a case of aussie Crown Lager? if so ... at what cost?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

illawarrior said:


> I have been reading various threads on this forum but have not yet relocated ... is still "under negotiation".
> 
> What is a NOC?
> 
> ...


Most (if not all) of your questions are answered on this thread.

As for how much for a case of Crown? Would that seriously make a difference to whether you come here or not?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

An NOC is a no objection letter used for a number of things, e.g if you are a woman on your husbands sponsorship you need an NOC from him to work or hold a UAE driving licence. He will need one from his employer/sponsor.

As a resident you must hold a liquor licence to consume alcohol either in bars or at home. It is no hassle to get one.

There are alcohol shops in Dubai (it is where you will apply for your licence) but they are quite expensive as they charge 30% tax.

The alternative is to drive to Umm Al Quim which is another Emirate and does not charge tax so is alot cheaper. Barracuda is a well known place. Ajman is another option. However to get back to Dubai you will pass through Sharjah which is a dry Emirate. If stopped in Sharjah you will have broken the law as it is illegal to transport alcohol through Sharjah. There is a company that will deliver for you.

Other people go to Abu Dhabi for their booze. You do not need a licence to buy booze in AD but you do need a licence to bring it back into Dubai.

Barracuda - litre of vodka - dhs.50. Bottle wine from dhs.25 upwards.

Booze in bars and restaurants is expensive. Bottle of wine dhs.300 up, bottle beer dhs.35.


----------



## illawarrior (Aug 16, 2010)

thanks


----------



## illawarrior (Aug 16, 2010)

no the price of Crownies would not be a deciding factor - but was just curious


----------



## ryanhart (Jul 11, 2011)

wandabug said:


> An NOC is a no objection letter used for a number of things, e.g if you are a woman on your husbands sponsorship you need an NOC from him to work or hold a UAE driving licence. He will need one from his employer/sponsor.
> 
> As a resident you must hold a liquor licence to consume alcohol either in bars or at home. It is no hassle to get one.
> 
> ...



Cheers for the info guys, will be coming over to Dubai to live in 3 weeks time and will need to sort all this out then. I will be working in Abu Dhabi and commuting each day though.

@ Wandabug: You say that you do not require a licence to buy booze in AD, so I am assuming it is also tax free, as it is in Umm Al Quim?

As I will be working in AD it will obviously be better to purchase alchohol from there and bring it back to Dubai with me. Are there any issues with this? My alcohol Licence will be a Dubai one, because I will be spending most of my leisure time there.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

ryanhart said:


> @ Wandabug: You say that you do not require a licence to buy booze in AD, so I am assuming it is also tax free, as it is in Umm Al Quim?


You do need a license to purchase alcohol in Abu Dhabi. The cost of the license is calculated as a % of your salary.

There are places in Abu Dhabi (same as there is in some emirates) that do not bother to ask for license. However, do bear in mind that if you were to get caught with alcohol and you could not produce a license, you would be enjoying the hospitality of the police.
I drive to Abu Dhabi every day and can tell you that the police to pull cars over to make random checks (or simply because you are speeding), so there is the slight chance that you may be caught. However, only you can weigh the risk and decide whether it's worth the effort...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Is it just me or has the abu dhabi picked up the amount of stops they are making in the last few months? I see them having people pulled over a couple times every night on my drive back. 

If you are going to be out drinking anywhere, it is just best to get a license. If anything should ever happen at all, and you have alchohol in your system, it is going to be an issue if you dont have it. It isnt that hard to go and get one so might as well.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Is it just me or has the abu dhabi picked up the amount of stops they are making in the last few months? I see them having people pulled over a couple times every night on my drive back.
> 
> If you are going to be out drinking anywhere, it is just best to get a license. If anything should ever happen at all, and you have alchohol in your system, it is going to be an issue if you dont have it. It isnt that hard to go and get one so might as well.


It does appears that there are more traffic stops being made by the police. I do think that it is a good thing as there are now less accidents on the road and except for the odd rally-driver-wannabe, most people drive in a civilised manner.

I think they are also nabbing more people because of their choice of cars. I've seen many a fool tailgate the crappy Yaris, only for the lights to come on and they end up being pulled over - most people do not suss out that they are tailgating an unmarked police car until it's too late - serves them right though when they get nabbed.

From that point of view, it does mean that there are now more opportunities to get caught if you have alcohol in your car and do not have a license.


----------

